# Our 2013/14 Season Edit



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Cool Vid :yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

that was fun to watch! That's what it's all about: fun. Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Niiice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

But:huh:..... But:blink:.. 

There's still 4 more days left:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Damn, you coulda used this little beauty as a closer




TT


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

timmytard said:


> But:huh:..... But:blink:..
> 
> There's still 4 more days left:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I'm officially packing er' in for the season, man. It's longboarding time now!  


Also, that's a crazy video. When did that happen?


----------



## ross1998 (Dec 27, 2013)

Cool vid, how did you do that out of focus scene at the end of you taking your board out of the car?


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

ross1998 said:


> Cool vid, how did you do that out of focus scene at the end of you taking your board out of the car?


Thanks man. Oh, I guess I forgot to mention that I used my DSLR for some of the shots.


----------

